# Violence, drugs, alcohol abuse, crime in general.



## grannieannie (Mar 15, 2012)

Every day I see in the news more and more stories of abuse in our cities, in our streets and homes, nasty neighbourhood feuds. So many people seem affected, ordinary good living people, it sounds like life is getting very frightening for our young and old...... have you,.... do you....experience it in your life ?

Personally I can say I don't. Maybe it's because I don't go out at night, maybe because I'm lucky to have good neighbours. I sometimes hear that my area of Mandurah, just south of Perth, has a bad name, and I even see reports in the local papers of violence in our city, but I personally have never witnessed it in the 20 yrs I've lived here. I found a used syringe on the street a few weeks ago, that's the only evidence I've found in all that time. I feel safe livng where I do and going about my day to day business....

Tell me of your experiences..................


----------



## thesilverbeast (Mar 15, 2012)

The whole first underbelly series happened in my area. 

Carl Williams was shot in a vacant block of land that is next to a mates house and only a couple streets away from mine. (in the tv series they did it at a much nicer place but it was a crappy block of land that was empty in the suburb of Gladstone Park in Victoria.


----------



## PythonLegs (Mar 15, 2012)

Well..I'm a security guard at a well known brisbane pub, so..obviously. I've seen pretty much every weapon and low, dog act you can imagine. Although, the place is a Lot better than when I started- mostly because everyone knows that if I find anyone dealing in the premises, the cctv goes offline and an unfortunate accident happens. But behaviour in general seems to have gone downhill in the last few years, especially among 'ladies'.

Hey..signature removed?? Damn you big brother!!!


----------



## Beard (Mar 15, 2012)

I worked in Corrective Services Drug and Alcohol rehab...................Nuff Said


----------



## hurcorh (Mar 15, 2012)

7 groups of people have tried to mug me over the past 5 years. 2 got away with my stuff but i managed to keep the others off. I was 14 when i first got mugged by 5 men in black hoodies as i walked home from school. I started carrying with me inconspicuous tools i could use to fend myself which have all worked well in self defence against the next 6. worst case was a bottle to the eye which broke on impact and sliced my eyebrow open. about 3 cm from my eye. very lucky. also got internal bleeding from being stomped on after being knocked unconscious in that same occasion. I've been hit with trolley poles, broom sticks etc. the other times i was able to escape or immobilise the attackers. I always find it funny how they are in groups. Just shows they are too cowardly to fight by themselves and instead a group of them will pick one guy to attack. It really emasculates you when you are left with your possessions taken knowing you can not do anything about it. every single time i report to the police nothing is found so i stopped reporting them it was a waste of my time. I have managed to find out addresses of three of the attackers but there isn't much i can do about it. Good to know though.


----------



## Beard (Mar 15, 2012)

hurcorh said:


> 7 groups of people have tried to mug me over the past 5 years. 2 got away with my stuff but i managed to keep the others off. I was 14 when i first got mugged by 5 men in black hoodies as i walked home from school. I started carrying with me inconspicuous tools i could use to fend myself which have all worked well in self defence against the next 6. worst case was a bottle to the eye which broke on impact and sliced my eyebrow open. about 3 cm from my eye. very lucky. also got internal bleeding from being stomped on after being knocked unconscious in that same occasion. I've been hit with trolley poles, broom sticks etc. the other times i was able to escape or immobilise the attackers. I always find it funny how they are in groups. Just shows they are too cowardly to fight by themselves and instead a group of them will pick one guy to attack. It really emasculates you when you are left with your possessions taken knowing you can not do anything about it. every single time i report to the police nothing is found so i stopped reporting them it was a waste of my time. I have managed to find out addresses of three of the attackers but there isn't much i can do about it. Good to know though.



There is heaps you can do about it, just not the sort of thing you mention on the internet. The walls have ears you know!!! 

On a more sobering note, it sounds like you've had a really **** run......Where abouts do you live?


----------



## Crystal..Discus (Mar 15, 2012)

I know someone who was jumped walking home from work. He's a martial arts master, and defended himself "a little too well." They sued, he now has a criminal record. His reputation keeps him safe (funnily enough), but it was still a crock of *****.


----------



## Megzz (Mar 15, 2012)

Well Grannie I live in Mandurah too and basically its a different place when the sun goes down, particularly along the foreshore where all the nightlife is. I imagine its the same for a lot of places.


----------



## Renenet (Mar 15, 2012)

Crystal..Discus said:


> I know someone who was jumped walking home from work. He's a martial arts master, and defended himself "a little too well." They sued, he now has a criminal record. His reputation keeps him safe (funnily enough), but it was still a crock of *****.



If someone attacks you, what are you supposed to do? Hit them with a feather duster?

I'm not a violent person but I have nothing against self-defence.


----------



## PMyers (Mar 15, 2012)

I've been shot at, attacked with knives, shivs, iron bars, and even a blood filled syringe... but then, when we chose certain professions we have to accept when they come with a certain element of danger. Thankfully, it's been a long time since I've been at the pointy end of a weapon. Never been in any kind of altercation outside of work though...


----------



## CrystalMoon (Mar 15, 2012)

I was Team leader for a commercial cleaning firm for awhile, we did rental vacates. Our biggest fear was getting stuck from syringes, there were plenty of them in some weird places. When I managed a tourist concern in the Gulf I was in between Bourketown and Booroloola(sp) The Doom city police loved me, they said I was the only licenced establishment that never called them. Suffice to say I had very unorthodox methods of dealing with drunks/thieves and would be rioters  What people need to understand was that I was hours away from any town and had to be tough or I would've been continually victimized(me and the establishment)


----------



## SteveNT (Mar 15, 2012)

I live on the main street of Darwin, across the road from the only 24 hr. stodge food shops. Oooeee do we see some sights. Our back balcony looks straight onto the main street so sometimes we watch the fights, etc but that gets boring so we go to the front balcony which overlooks one of the last bits of bush left in Darwin, no traffic noise, lots of birds and Countrymen singing to clap sticks. Sweet as.

Darwin was pretty cruisy not long ago. There's a lot of Army boys who would get pissed, smoke a few cones and giggle themselves into a stupor. Then came drug testing and methamphetamyne is out of your system in 24 hours so it became the drug of choice. There are some very pumped up angry ants on the streets these days. (I'm not hanging it on the army lads, they are good people but anyone under the influence can behave badly.) Then they banned drinking in the Communities so all the hard core drinkers moved into the bigger towns and brought all their issues with them.

I have a quiet beer on the balcony with the snakes. Or go bush. Lost all interest in night life!


----------



## PMyers (Mar 15, 2012)

SteveNT said:


> I live on the main street of Darwin



I take it that's Smith Street? I used to be one of those Army boys, and enjoyed many a pint at Kitty O'Shea's (I lived on base at Larrakeyah, so it was a leisurely stroll home from there after a few too many). Is Mitchell Street still backpacker central?


----------



## Renenet (Mar 15, 2012)

The hoodlums are atrocious in my neighbourhood. Some screech outside my window in the middle of the night at about 12.30, 1 am. Neighbours to the south will throw a noisy party, especially when it's wet. It sounds like a full-on corroboree, or maybe a building site. Then there are the antisocial loners that insist on opening coconuts after dark with the loudest method possible.

Damn those orange-footed scrub birds (Megapodius reinwardt), white-lipped tree frogs (Litoria infrafrenata) and giant white-tailed rats (Uromys caudimaculatus)!


----------



## Monitor_Keeper (Mar 15, 2012)

Too much hate in this world not enough love is the problem :'(


----------



## SteveNT (Mar 15, 2012)

Yep. Smith St. and Mitchell St is still backpacker/ club pub central.

I used to pick up the $500 from the 8 ball comp at Kittys more often than not. And Squires, the Parap, etc. For a while I was making more money playing sticks in the local comps than I was making at work!

Staggering distance from home is a big plus living in town for sure!! 



PMyers said:


> I take it that's Smith Street? I used to be one of those Army boys, and enjoyed many a pint at Kitty O'Shea's (I lived on base at Larrakeyah, so it was a leisurely stroll home from there after a few too many). Is Mitchell Street still backpacker central?


----------



## jack (Mar 15, 2012)

a cursory look at statistics suggests that for but one category of criminal offence, ourselves and our property are the safest we've been in a decade.
I'm procrastinating doing a uni assignment, so someone else can fully investigate this.
don't believe the media hype.


----------



## SteveNT (Mar 15, 2012)

TeKnO said:


> Too much hate in this world not enough love is the problem :'(



Too much me not enough us I reckon. 

I mourn the loss of Community since I was a kid but it's still there and I love it when I find it. Refreshes the soul.


----------



## Wrightpython (Mar 15, 2012)

Crystal..Discus said:


> I know someone who was jumped walking home from work. He's a martial arts master, and defended himself "a little too well." They sued, he now has a criminal record. His reputation keeps him safe (funnily enough), but it was still a crock of *****.



Im no master but i am black belt in tai kwon do and have had to defend myself while helping out a complete stranger at trainstation after he was jumped by three blokes. i broke a mans jaw and gouged the eyes of another to the point that he is still blind in one eye as far as im aware. Went to court but after pleading not guilty on the grounds i thought my life was in danger and only did what was neccesary for my own survival judge let me off no recordings and finger prints etc destroyed. The fact there was three of them and they had already hurt someone else meant i could do more damge and get off easier. If you are ever in the same or similar situation go absolutly mental looking and shout and yell alot and if they dont run away they will be put off enough you can attack there weak points. Gouge there eyes as hard as you can stops them every time. when in court pleading the fact that you thought they would kill you justifies the result.


----------



## montysrainbow (Mar 15, 2012)

we were renting in a swarve part of Brizzy right on the water and never had a problem....we have since bought a house in a not so good part of Brizzy and i have seen alot, burning stolen cars outside my bedroom window at 3am in the morning domestic violence, hoons street fights and more. Its a real eye opener thats 4 sure. I do a rubbish clean over the road from us each wk (vacant block) and anyway its not pretty...needles and broken glass :| its not nice but sadly part of todays world. On a brighter note i have no regrets.....i think of this area as our stepping stone. We have a large block of land with a huge yard 4 the kiddies and a gr8 guard dog lol, so yeah im not fussed.


----------



## PythonLegs (Mar 15, 2012)

jack said:


> a cursory look at statistics suggests that for but one category of criminal offence, ourselves and our property are the safest we've been in a decade.
> I'm procrastinating doing a uni assignment, so someone else can fully investigate this.
> don't believe the media hype.



Your answer would be the real crime rate vs. the reported crime rate...linked to public perception and performance of current law enforcers/legal system.



Wrightpython said:


> Im no master but i am black belt in tai kwon do


 Really? A black belt in a martial art you can't spell? Colour me dubious.


----------



## JackTheHerper (Mar 15, 2012)

Plenty Of Threats, But Never been beaten, I tend to stay away from the scummy parts, Rather be at home, than at the hospital


----------



## Wrightpython (Mar 15, 2012)

PythonLegs said:


> Your answer would be the real crime rate vs. the reported crime rate...linked to public perception and performance of current law enforcers/legal system.
> 
> Really? A black belt in a martial art you can't spell? Colour me dubious.



File:Tai Kwon Do competition, UCD.jpg - Wikipedia, the free encyclopedia depends where you come from and how it has been interpreted.
But you are half right, i practise in the art of self defence not spelling, and our gym is spelt Taekwondo. Thankyou for spellchecking me.


----------



## PythonLegs (Mar 15, 2012)

No, it's tae kwon do. Tae- strike with foot. I'm not sure dribbling rubbish can be classed as a martial art, but you certainly do have a black belt in that.


----------



## SYNeR (Mar 16, 2012)

Actually, statistically speaking humans are living in a period of all-time low mortality rates and crime rates (and that includes statistics from World War 1 & 2).. All thanks to improved education, secularism, western medicine and so forth.. I hate crims, junkies and other low-lifes just as much as the next person, but really, we have it lucky (for now).

You could always go back in time and live in a tribe with a high mortality rate? (How does a life expectancy of 30 sound?)


----------



## grannieannie (Mar 16, 2012)

Some years ago I read an article about crime, vandalism, youth being out of control etc etc....and guess when it was written......in the ... 1500s....yep, all that time ago....seems things haven't changed much in the 21st century !!

That article could have been written about the world today.


----------



## PMyers (Mar 16, 2012)

grannieannie said:


> Some years ago I read an article about crime, vandalism, youth being out of control etc etc....and guess when it was written......in the ... 1500s....yep, all that time ago....



Those durned slatterns... hiking their dresses above the ankle like that. Out Of Control!!!


----------



## grannieannie (Mar 16, 2012)

I remember when I was about 16, I bought my first bikini.....yes folks believe it or not, I was young and reasonably presentable once a long time ago...my mother didn't approve at all and said to me....well don't think I'm going to go down the beach with you when you wear that !!! Ummmm, like I bought the thing so SHEEEE would go to the beach with me.... N O T !!! DRRRRRRRRRRRRRRRRRRRRR !!! :shock: So in my time I was probably considered a bit naughty too...in fact I know I was considered the rebel of my family....looking back now, I was really sooooooo innocent !!!


----------



## SYNeR (Mar 18, 2012)

Steven Pinker on the myth of violence | Video on TED.com

Edge: A HISTORY OF VIOLENCE By Steven Pinker

Again, we're probably living in the most peaceful time of our species' existence. To state otherwise with little more than anecdotal "evidence"
is disingenuous at best.

I highly recommend Steven Pinker's books, and those he references -- Leviathan (Thomas Hobbes), Nonzero: The Logic of Human Destiny (Robert Wright) and Peter Singer..


----------



## Darlyn (Mar 18, 2012)

Violence, drugs, alcohol abuse, crime in general, Grannie that was going to be the name
of my auto-biography!


----------



## SteveNT (Mar 18, 2012)

Last week here we had a bloke in court. He'd taken his first acid trip and ended up in a 50 year old woman's front yard. She aked him to leave, he ignored her. She threatened to call the police, he punched her in the head until she lost consciousness.

The judge let him go "because he wasn't in a mental state to know what he was doing"!!!!!

Comment in the local paper- "I am taking acid tonight and when I meet a magistrate I will punch on, all OK?" ha ha

The judgement is being appealed by the Public Prosecuters but fair dinkum what planet do these "judges" live on?


----------



## PMyers (Mar 18, 2012)

SteveNT said:


> The judgement is being appealed by the Public Prosecuters but fair dinkum what planet do these "judges" live on?



I agree with you there 110%. I could tell you some serious stories that would make your mind implode at the gross stupidity involved. Unfortunately, I'm bound by the fact that I wish to keep my job, so all I can do is shut my mouth, shake my head and nod vigorously in agreement here.


----------



## ozziepythons (Mar 18, 2012)

If its all too horrible, move to the bush! I did and will never leave. There is a large town nearby where I can get all the supplies I need (this includes frozen rats and cricket boxes) and a freeway next to said town straight to the city if I want to see my friends, go clubbing etc. Work is 20 minutes away so no issues there. But at the end of the day its a quiet, safe life at the back of the bush and here I shall stay  Cities have become way too dodgy!!!!!!!!!!


----------



## PMyers (Mar 18, 2012)

ozziepythons said:


> If its all too horrible, move to the bush! I did and will never leave. There is a large town nearby where I can get all the supplies I need (this includes frozen rats and cricket boxes) and a freeway next to said town straight to the city if I want to see my friends, go clubbing etc. Work is 20 minutes away so no issues there. But at the end of the day its a quiet, safe life at the back of the bush and here I shall stay  Cities have become way too dodgy!!!!!!!!!!



I hope to be doing exactly that sometime this year...


----------



## SteveNT (Mar 18, 2012)

I only live in the middle of town or right out in the sticks. The suburbs are a coffin for the mind.


----------



## rockett85 (Mar 18, 2012)

PythonLegs said:


> Well..I'm a security guard at a well known brisbane pub, so..obviously. I've seen pretty much every weapon and low, dog act you can imagine. Although, the place is a Lot better than when I started- mostly because everyone knows that if I find anyone dealing in the premises, the cctv goes offline and an unfortunate accident happens. But behaviour in general seems to have gone downhill in the last few years, especially among 'ladies'.
> 
> Hey..signature removed?? Damn you big brother!!!



security guards that do that crap should not be security guards!

Sent from my U8510 using Tapatalk


----------



## miss_mosher (Mar 18, 2012)

I live in Toowoomba. Nuff said on that.


----------



## rockett85 (Mar 18, 2012)

security guards that do that crap Are just as bad! trying to take the law into your own hands............your a security not a cop. i am not excusing the dealers but with an attitude like that your just as bad!

Sent from my U8510 using Tapatalk


----------



## SYNeR (Mar 18, 2012)

SteveNT said:


> Last week here we had a bloke in court. He'd taken his first acid trip and ended up in a 50 year old woman's front yard. She aked him to leave, he ignored her. She threatened to call the police, he punched her in the head until she lost consciousness.
> 
> The judge let him go "because he wasn't in a mental state to know what he was doing"!!!!!
> 
> ...



Whilst I'm not sticking up for the guy, there's much more to accountability here, especially if someone is having a psychotic episode on 'cid and has
no idea what the hell they're doing.. Then again, it's often too easy to use that defense.

You'd be wanting to look at prior offences, or possibly even a toxicology report (a bit hard for lucy in the sky). Of course, ultimate accountability comes
back to a person not being able to handle their substance.

Just stating the obvious, I know.



rockett85 said:


> security guards that do that crap Are just as bad! trying to take the law into your own hands............your a security not a cop. i am not excusing the dealers but with an attitude like that your just as bad!
> 
> Sent from my U8510 using Tapatalk



Yep. I know of women being flattened by security guards for arguing with them at a well known "respectable" club here.
I lived with a security guard for 6 months and well, I now hate them even more and understand why people refer to them as 'toy cops'.

Incidentally, this security guard I lived with assaulted his girlfriend.

Not very reassuring, is it? And here I was thinking security guards are supposed to take a relatively neutral stance and act as a sort of mediator.


----------



## miss_mosher (Mar 18, 2012)

My mates and I go clubbing in the valley now because it's safer than clubbing in Toowoomba. Can you believe it?
In Toowoomba I've been pushed over on the ground by a guy that wanted to fight me (I'm only a petite thing) I've been threatened by a bouncer, punched by a random guy trying to start another fight and the last time I went out here, a guy was groping me continuously against the bar and when I told him to keep his hands to himself, he got his two mates and the three of them told me they were going to wait for me outside and beat me up. Oh, and I've been called a 'sl**' for not accepting a drink. 
Toowoomba's awesome if you wanna go clubbing underage though because the bouncers here don't seem to comprehend what's in their job description.


----------



## PythonLegs (Mar 18, 2012)

rockett85 said:


> security guards that do that crap Are just as bad! trying to take the law into your own hands............your a security not a cop. i am not excusing the dealers but with an attitude like that your just as bad!
> 
> Sent from my U8510 using Tapatalk



No, I'm not a cop- I've been affected by drug abuse, and any drug dealer I meet will be treated the same way, working or not. The police are powerless to do anything, and when they do it's impossible to get a conviction..which is why they're so 'supportive'.


----------



## mmafan555 (Mar 18, 2012)

SYNeR said:


> Actually, statistically speaking humans are living in a period of all-time low mortality rates and crime rates (and that includes statistics from World War 1 & 2).. All thanks to improved education, secularism, western medicine and so forth.. I hate crims, junkies and other low-lifes just as much as the next person, but really, we have it lucky (for now).
> 
> You could always go back in time and live in a tribe with a high mortality rate? (How does a life expectancy of 30 sound?)



I think the absurdly high mortality rate had to do with disease more than crime and overall violence...Of course having some medieval war every 10 days didn't help the life expectancy but vaccines, improved sanitation, ability to filter water, soap etc are pretty much the biggest factors that increased life expectancy...Once we defeated Smallpox and reduced/defeated other diseases the life expectancy dramatically increased.

By the way nice avatar  Love Hicks


By the way speaking of Smallpox......

Smallpox - Wikipedia, the free encyclopedia


Jesus Christ that is some messed up ****...Google imaging it is even worse.


----------



## Wrightpython (Mar 18, 2012)

PythonLegs said:


> No, I'm not a cop- I've been affected by drug abuse, and any drug dealer I meet will be treated the same way, working or not. The police are powerless to do anything, and when they do it's impossible to get a conviction..which is why they're so 'supportive'.



typical Guard mentality face it youd be a cop but you failed the sych test. Do you get to wear a fancy uniform and a badge i bet you even put a gun on ya hip and practise the quick draw in front of the mirror. All guards are big and tough on drunks while there mate guards have there backs get them on own and there a bunch of shirt lifters. Most guards think people are scared of them because there big and fat, big and fat just means your slower and run outa energy quicker when ****e hits fan, which it could next time i come to brissy just for a laugh, whats this famous pub that you rule over chickenlegs


----------



## SYNeR (Mar 18, 2012)

Mortality rates are measured as the probability of a male dying at the hands of another male (due to inter-tribe wars/fights). We're talking sociological and anthropological statistics here compiled around violence among humans (ie preventable deaths caused by one person against another). Check out the links I posted.

But yes, technology, western medicine and so forth have all contributed to lowered mortality rates. 

The irony of that situation is that our weapons are much more advanced and allow for much more swift killing (nukes, automatic weapons, guided missiles..), yet statistically we're still at an all time low rate of violence while including statistics/deaths from both world wars.

I'm usually the first to criticise, but western civilisation and modernity got something right.


----------



## Stompsy (Mar 18, 2012)

Wrightpython said:


> typical Guard mentality face it youd be a cop but you failed the sych test. Do you get to wear a fancy uniform and a badge i bet you even put a gun on ya hip and practise the quick draw in front of the mirror. All guards are big and tough on drunks while there mate guards have there backs get them on own and there a bunch of shirt lifters. Most guards think people are scared of them because there big and fat, big and fat just means your slower and run outa energy quicker when ****e hits fan, which it could next time i come to brissy just for a laugh, whats this famous pub that you rule over chickenlegs



You are such a troll. Go back under your bridge.


----------



## HerperBaz (Mar 18, 2012)

I live in Brisbane and I think there is a dark side to most if not all suburbs, it's just a matter of being in that "scene" to witness the crime, drugs and what have you that goes on. Being quite young and by that I mean not married with kids, I am out on weekends being subjected to such acts of violence/crime in the clubbing areas. However anyone can have fun without being apart of it. It's how you hold yourself to others, If you look like an easy target you will most definitely be targeted but it works the other way to if you are one of those cocky over confident "jocks" you to will be targeted. 

And I spit on that "rent a cop" up there who trys to play the tough guy card on drunk (extremely vulnerable) victims. People like you will have there day.


----------



## Wally (Mar 18, 2012)

sebothere said:


> I live in Brisbane and I think there is a dark side to most if not all suburbs, it's just a matter of being in that "scene" to witness the crime, drugs and what have you that goes on. Being quite young and by that I mean not married with kids, I am out on weekends being subjected to such acts of violence/crime in the clubbing areas. However anyone can have fun without being apart of it. It's how you hold yourself to others, If you look like an easy target you will most definitely be targeted but it works the other way to if you are one of those cocky over confident "jocks" you to will be targeted.
> 
> And I spit on that "rent a cop" up there who trys to play the tough guy card on drunk (extremely vulnerable) victims. People like you will have there day.





sebothere said:


> You think I would be that stupid?
> 
> Like I said I live on an island 15km offshore, why on earth would I want papers for a snake I caught from the wild?
> 
> Your plan was to make me look stupid and you have achieved this. Thanks heaps Josh!



And here I was thinking you lived an idylic lifestyle on a tropical paradise.


----------



## Darlyn (Mar 18, 2012)

sebothere said:


> I live in Brisbane and I think there is a dark side to most if not all suburbs, it's just a matter of being in that "scene" to witness the crime, drugs and what have you that goes on. Being quite young and by that I mean not married with kids, I am out on weekends being subjected to such acts of violence/crime in the clubbing areas. However anyone can have fun without being apart of it. It's how you hold yourself to others, If you look like an easy target you will most definitely be targeted but it works the other way to if you are one of those cocky over confident "jocks" you to will be targeted.
> 
> And I spit on that "rent a cop" up there who trys to play the tough guy card on drunk (extremely vulnerable) victims. People like you will have there day.





Mate did you shift this weekend? I thought you lived on Straddie Island?


----------



## HerperBaz (Mar 18, 2012)

Haha mate Straddie is the place to be almost all year round.. 

I was referring to it's mainland whch is the bayside area of south Brisbane..


----------



## Darlyn (Mar 18, 2012)

I was referring to your place of abode. Maybe your home is so large it encompasses
Brisbane and Stradbroke Island?


----------



## HerperBaz (Mar 18, 2012)

Just a wanderer of the lands far and wide..

not to sure where you are trying to go with this? I was commenting on they way in which I view Brisbane (being the closest pub/club precinct to yes you have hit the nail on the head Darlyn, Stradbroke..)


----------



## Darlyn (Mar 18, 2012)

No you said "I live in Brisbane" whereas previously you said you live on Stradbroke Island
so I was just wondering which one it was. So that's where I was going.


----------



## Beard (Mar 18, 2012)

SteveNT said:


> I live on the main street of Darwin, across the road from the only 24 hr. stodge food shops. Oooeee do we see some sights. Our back balcony looks straight onto the main street so sometimes we watch the fights, etc but that gets boring so we go to the front balcony which overlooks one of the last bits of bush left in Darwin, no traffic noise, lots of birds and Countrymen singing to clap sticks. Sweet as.
> 
> Darwin was pretty cruisy not long ago. There's a lot of Army boys who would get pissed, smoke a few cones and giggle themselves into a stupor. Then came drug testing and methamphetamyne is out of your system in 24 hours so it became the drug of choice. There are some very pumped up angry ants on the streets these days. (I'm not hanging it on the army lads, they are good people but anyone under the influence can behave badly.) Then they banned drinking in the Communities so all the hard core drinkers moved into the bigger towns and brought all their issues with them.
> 
> I have a quiet beer on the balcony with the snakes. Or go bush. Lost all interest in night life!




your front balcony sounds like the place to be. i feel the faint stiring of jealousy in my soul


----------



## Darlyn (Mar 18, 2012)

Beard said:


> your front balcony sounds like the place to be. i feel the faint stiring of jealousy in my soul




Maybe not, I'm generally on it. There goes the tranquility.


----------



## SteveNT (Mar 18, 2012)

You're welcome to visit cobber. You'll have to clean up any beard droppings though, Dont want the bhp choking on furballs!


----------



## HerperBaz (Mar 18, 2012)

Darlyn said:


> No you said "I live in Brisbane" whereas previously you said you live on Stradbroke Island
> so I was just wondering which one it was. So that's where I was going.



My location also states Brisbane.. 

No arguments just easier for the sake of everyone else who might not even live in Australia to say Brisbane..
I am deeply apologetic for the mistake, I will do whatever it take to make sure such a thing doesn't happen in the future.. 

wow, how inviting for new comers to APS to have to deal with the like of you and your immaturity..


----------



## Darlyn (Mar 19, 2012)

sebothere said:


> My location also states Brisbane..
> 
> No arguments just easier for the sake of everyone else who might not even live in Australia to say Brisbane..
> I am deeply apologetic for the mistake, I will do whatever it take to make sure such a thing doesn't happen in the future..
> ...




Ha ha ha yes I am very immature, I apologise for that. It's because I am so young. I wondered if you lived in Straddie for work and
lived in Brissie on your off days. You don't need to be deeply apologetic, that's really not necessary.


----------



## imported_Varanus (Mar 19, 2012)

Big, fat blokes hit harder and they don't need to run because you generally wont get up again, that's why they're on security. You'll have to trust me on this one, my mandible still clicks when I eat my cornflakes!



Darlyn said:


> Maybe not, I'm generally on it. There goes the tranquility.



I'm assuming, along with the legendary pink knickers! Make sure you frame them before I come up. Here's hoping they're not Steves!!


----------



## zobo (Mar 19, 2012)

I worked for 7 years in Logan Qld as a Police officer before I saw the light and got out of there and moved out bush...much nicer.
Just in LOGAN district alone there are on average about 2000 calls made to comms per day! Some are rubbish jobs, but lots are serious. There are armed robberies weekely (if not more) and plenty of assaults/rapes/stabbings/child abuse/drugs etc that never make news.

Last time I checked Logan/Gold Coast have the worst crime stats in QLD.....as they say.....'PARADISE....a road out of Logan!'

That said where I work now has really revived my faith in normal people as the town is great and crime is so low compared to what I was dealing with before. And when I walk around town, people actually smile and talk to you...at Logan they look at you like you have 2 heads! LOL

j


----------



## channi (Mar 19, 2012)

I was doing some work at a court in Brisbane last week and felt like I was in gotham city (from Batman) there were that many messed up people coming in.
I live in Brisbane and don't see this side of things, I guess because I keep to myself and lead a quiet family life.


----------



## Beard (Mar 19, 2012)

SteveNT said:


> You're welcome to visit cobber. You'll have to clean up any beard droppings though, Dont want the bhp choking on furballs!




Thanks mate, you never know. Maybe one day I'll venture north for a bit of a look see.

No fear on the beard droppings either. I shaved it off yesterday:shock:


----------



## imported_Varanus (Mar 19, 2012)

I think it's basically why were such a successful species, our innate hatred of everything thats not like us (including others of the same species). It's no coincidence that where ever we travelled once leaving Africa our arrival coincided with mass extinctions of mega fauna and other types of humans (Neanderthals in Europe and Homo Erectus everywhere else). I was watching a program on the box over the weekend that mentioned we are even born naturally aggressive and it's just through parental conditioning (and learning) that some of us don't remain that way.

Personally, I feel sorry for all the aliens out there and not just the ones on our planet! Apart from the Martians, that is.....I hate their big green bobble heads!!


----------



## Beard (Mar 19, 2012)

imported_Varanus said:


> I think it's basically why were such a successful species, our innate hatred of everything thats not like us (including others of the same species). It's no coincidence that where ever we travelled once leaving Africa our arrival coincided with mass extinctions of mega fauna and other types of humans (Neanderthals in Europe and Homo Erectus everywhere else). I was watching a program on the box over the weekend that mentioned we are even born naturally aggressive and it's just through parental conditioning (and learning) that some of us don't remain that way.
> 
> Personally, I feel sorry for all the aliens out there and not just the ones on our planet!




Read Tim Flannery's The Future Eaters.


----------



## PythonLegs (Mar 19, 2012)

Wrightpython said:


> typical Guard mentality face it youd be a cop but you failed the sych test. Do you get to wear a fancy uniform and a badge i bet you even put a gun on ya hip and practise the quick draw in front of the mirror. All guards are big and tough on drunks while there mate guards have there backs get them on own and there a bunch of shirt lifters. Most guards think people are scared of them because there big and fat, big and fat just means your slower and run outa energy quicker when ****e hits fan, which it could next time i come to brissy just for a laugh, whats this famous pub that you rule over chickenlegs



Heh- Sorry Cletus, not big or fat, never tried or wanted to be a cop, don't have a fancy uniform (although, a t-shirt with 'security' written on it and shoes is probably formal wear in your town), and I've also never bashed a drunk, or raised my hand to a woman. Drug dealers, are my pet hate and if I get an opportunity to lay one out, I'll do it every time.

I won't hold my breath for the next time you load ellie-may and granny on the horse and head to the Big City, mate- you keep practicing your tai corn dough in the barn.


----------



## Justdragons (Mar 19, 2012)

i worked in adelaides biggest club for about a year and have done a lot of partying in the city, as a few close friends run alot of the sound and visual in adelaide and let me tell you it makes my stomach turn some of the things ive seen bouncers do. From taking people to the first aid room (only place without cctv) through to taking ridiculously drunk/offchops girls who have no idea where they are upstairs at closing time :/ ive had friends that i can no longer be mates with over this type of gross misuse of power. I understand dealing with thousands of drunk idiots is hard but NO ONE has the right to injure another person. 

Pythonleg im in no way trying to fight with you but dealers are in no way posing a physical threat to you and for you to harm anothers saftey because you have a problem with the way they conduct themselfs is appauling. Its to easy to kill someone with one hit mate and i hope for yoursake it never happens. 
google David Hooks for example. 

If you cannot conuct your self in a professional way and follow the law you shouldnt be in security. jmo

Toby


----------



## Beard (Mar 19, 2012)

Years ago I was walking into a club while a very large bloke was being 'assisted' to leave the building by half a dozen guards. He was also 'assisted' to smash his head into a very large concrete pillar at the front door numerous times until he was a very messy, bloody, unconcious lump on the foot path.

It was maybe 14 or 15 years ago and I still remember the sharp cracking sound his head made when they tried to use his head as a wrecking ball.........Absolutely sickening.


----------



## Justdragons (Mar 19, 2012)

it really is, ive seen the abuse go the other way also ive had our gaurds shot at, stabbed, bashed and jumped after work by large groups of people.... its a rough world but i feel someone should be evicted with minimal fuss. then if the evicted parton wants to kick on with the security that is their choice but as for a team of blokes smashing one guy,..... hmmm


----------



## Beard (Mar 19, 2012)

There was a club in Canberra run by the local bikie chapter. I had a few mates who worked there and I was often in 'after hours'. Some scary **** was happening behind the scenes.


----------



## Venomous1111 (Mar 19, 2012)

I train with a few patched members in kickboxing/muay thai that work at a few nightclubs, I think you'll find most security companys/bouncers in Sydney especially kingscross are patched members.


----------



## kamaia (Mar 19, 2012)

One thing I'd like to share would be the new website set up (i forgot the name but maybe you could help me out with this), that is a website for any ordinary person who had been raped, to put a picture of them with a plackard up quoting what the rapist said. i think it is amazing how with the courage of people in the community, people have been able to connect with others who have shared the same trauma.


----------



## PythonLegs (Mar 19, 2012)

justdragons said:


> i worked in adelaides biggest club for about a year and have done a lot of partying in the city, as a few close friends run alot of the sound and visual in adelaide and let me tell you it makes my stomach turn some of the things ive seen bouncers do. From taking people to the first aid room (only place without cctv) through to taking ridiculously drunk/offchops girls who have no idea where they are upstairs at closing time :/ ive had friends that i can no longer be mates with over this type of gross misuse of power. I understand dealing with thousands of drunk idiots is hard but NO ONE has the right to injure another person.
> 
> Pythonleg im in no way trying to fight with you but dealers are in no way posing a physical threat to you and for you to harm anothers saftey because you have a problem with the way they conduct themselfs is appauling. Its to easy to kill someone with one hit mate and i hope for yoursake it never happens.
> google David Hooks for example.
> ...



All good mate, everyone's entitled to an opinion. I personally have held three patrons while they were in drug induced seizurs. Two died, one was clebrating her 18th bithday. I've seen patrons stabbed with syringes more than any other weapon, and been threatened with them myself. Drug dealers attract junkies, bikies, street gangs and school kids like flies, and are quite happy to slash anyone who owes them money- please don't tell me how drug dealers are 'no threat'.

I'm well aware that one punch can kill- ever time some try hard punches me, I remember it. I do not punch patrons, and no guard who works for me does, or they don't work for me. I'm not out to defend bouncers- most of them do the job badly, and for the wrong reasons. But not all of them.


----------



## Beard (Mar 19, 2012)

I whole heartedly agree with the dealer sentiment!


----------



## PythonLegs (Mar 19, 2012)

The mods really dropped the ball on this thread...what was it about again? And how have I not been suspended yet??


----------



## Justdragons (Mar 19, 2012)

or wrightpython... she pointed a direct threat at you.. lol


----------



## PythonLegs (Mar 19, 2012)

Awww, wrightpython's just an angry little fella who doesn't get enough love..come on wrighty, gizza cuddle mate.


----------



## PMyers (Mar 19, 2012)

One hit can kill, alright. It's amazing how few people who regularly get into punch-ups actually realise this. I think it is due to the prevalence of violence in media. Please. Don't shoot me down just yet... People grown up watching television and video games where people punch-on repeatedly; get thrown head first through car windscreens, and cop multiple kicks to the head, and then stand up ready for more of the same. It just doesn't happen like that! And yet very little is done to educate people as to the differences between what they see on screen, and the reality of such a situation. I'm certainly not anti-media-violence; I enjoy far too many action / war movies and computer games to even consider being so. What I am is pro-violence-education. The more people realise what can actually happen if kicked in the head, the less likely a regular, ordinary person is likely to resort to such measures in order to get a point across.


----------



## mmafan555 (Mar 19, 2012)

imported_Varanus said:


> I think it's basically why were such a successful species, our innate hatred of everything thats not like us (including others of the same species). It's no coincidence that where ever we travelled once leaving Africa our arrival coincided with mass extinctions of mega fauna and other types of humans (Neanderthals in Europe and Homo Erectus everywhere else). I was watching a program on the box over the weekend that mentioned we are even born naturally aggressive and it's just through parental conditioning (and learning) that some of us don't remain that way.
> 
> 
> 
> Personally, I feel sorry for all the aliens out there and not just the ones on our planet! Apart from the Martians, that is.....I hate their big green bobble heads!!




All predatory animals are naturally aggressive...Do you honestly think a human is more naturally aggressive than a Lion or a Crocodile?? I certainly don't think so....Psychopathic traits in general are very common in nature....not just in Humans.. Humans just have the intellect to apply these psychopathic traits to a much larger and more destructive scale....a crocodile can't.

I think the main reason we are so successful as a species is because we learned to manipulate the environment to our advantage ....Most animals can only do this in a very basic/limited way....and we took it to a whole different level which really helped us gain a competitive edge.

But we almost didn't make it as a species....I believe our species was down to a few thousand or so before we wisely moved out of Africa (for whatever reason the African continent is just is a death trap for humans....a really bad place for overall human development) Our situation improved and our population grew once we expanded our range beyond Africa.


----------



## Stompsy (Mar 19, 2012)

PMyers said:


> One hit can kill, alright. It's amazing how few people who regularly get into punch-ups actually realise this. I think it is due to the prevalence of violence in media. Please. Don't shoot me down just yet... People grown up watching television and video games where people punch-on repeatedly; get thrown head first through car windscreens, and cop multiple kicks to the head, and then stand up ready for more of the same. It just doesn't happen like that! And yet very little is done to educate people as to the differences between what they see on screen, and the reality of such a situation. I'm certainly not anti-media-violence; I enjoy far too many action / war movies and computer games to even consider being so. What I am is pro-violence-education. The more people realise what can actually happen if kicked in the head, the less likely a regular, ordinary person is likely to resort to such measures in order to get a point across.



While I agree that we need more education on the consequences of violence, I honestly don't think that an angry drunk at the pub is going to relate back to what they've learnt when fighting to stay for more drinks! 

Alcohol is the biggest factor here. Ask any hospital worker, be it a nurse or a doctor and I'm sure they'll be the first to let you know that alcohol is the number one contributing factor in violent offenders. Maybe something needs to be done about that first.


----------



## Wrightpython (Mar 19, 2012)

PythonLegs said:


> Heh- Sorry Cletus, not big or fat, never tried or wanted to be a cop, don't have a fancy uniform (although, a t-shirt with 'security' written on it and shoes is probably formal wear in your town), and I've also never bashed a drunk, or raised my hand to a woman. Drug dealers, are my pet hate and if I get an opportunity to lay one out, I'll do it every time.
> 
> I won't hold my breath for the next time you load ellie-may and granny on the horse and head to the Big City, mate- you keep practicing your tai corn dough in the barn.



I doubt your even a security guard considering you cant remember the name of the most famous pub in world where you work, arrghh thats right you dont need a brain cell to be a bouncer with security written on your beer gut. I see you didnt respond to the standing in the mirror touching yourself while doing quick draw obviously that was right then. Do you watch the body gaurd and feel your Kevin and its you that saves Whitney, i bet you were heart broken.


----------



## imported_Varanus (Mar 19, 2012)

mmafan555 said:


> I think the main reason we are so successful as a species is because we learned to manipulate the environment to our advantage ....Most animals can only do this in a very basic/limited way....and we took it to a whole different level which really helped us gain a competitive edge.
> 
> But we almost didn't make it as a species....I believe our species was down to a few thousand or so before we wisely moved out of Africa (for whatever reason the African continent is just is a death trap for humans....a really bad place for overall human development) Our situation improved and our population grew once we expanded our range beyond Africa.



I'd certainly agree with what you've said and it seems we did almost peg out, latest theories point to a continent wide extended African drought, perhaps bought on during an GM event. These extremes supposedly drove us to think outside the square (for want of a better term) which fired technological development and a greater ability to utilise what was available in the environment (eg:shellfish became an important food item for the first time).

So why are we all fighting, brothers and sisters?!......we're all descended from about 600 shellfish eating sapiens hanging on for dear life along the East African coast... OH, that's right, because were also all naturally aggressive!


----------



## PythonLegs (Mar 19, 2012)

No, I pretend it's me saving you, hot lips. Come on big guy, lay down the angry pills and gimme a big ol' hug.


----------



## mmafan555 (Mar 19, 2012)

imported_Varanus said:


> I'd certainly agree with what you've said and it seems we did almost peg out, latest theories point to a continent wide extended African drought, perhaps bought on during an GM event. These extremes supposedly drove us to think outside the square (for want of a better term) which fired technological development and a greater ability to utilise what was available in the environment (eg:shellfish became an important food item for the first time).
> 
> So why are we all fighting, brothers and sisters?!......we're all descended from about 600 shellfish eating sapiens hanging on for dear life along the East African coast... OH, that's right, because were also all naturally aggressive!




I agree 100 percent...I just don't like when people "human hate" and pretend we are like unusually selfish and wasteful compared to all other animals....were not really at all...We just have the capacity to be wasteful and selfish on a much larger scale and this causes more devastation...But all the "See this is why I hate humans...we are so much worse than animals" talk is off base in my honest opinion...Many animals are quite wasteful/selfish in nature to...

Kind of like when people complain about America being this brutal oppressive empire that exploits others...Well hate to break it to you but name me a dominant superpower than hasn't used this type of strategy????? Rome??? Colonial Britain/Spain??? You can't..... because you can't become a super power unless you act like that...and thats just the way it is...and if America falls or pulls back on it's imperial empire like activities some other nation like China or Russia will just quickly take it's place.

That's why I think Ron Paul supporters are a bit naive...Yeah it would be great if America just ended and pulled back on all it's imperial interests overseas etc and just focused on the immediate country instead of trying to be a global empire....But then China or Russia would just replace us and become the global empire.


----------



## Niall (Mar 19, 2012)

I live north of Perth and have seen and been in some bloody fights.
Grannie annie please don’t hit me when you see me next after you read this.

I have been in plenty of fights and each year they get worse and worse.
I have resorted into wearing my steal cap boots when going on the train and carrying a flick up on me at all times (never used it never will, it’s just to scare the low life’s off)
The steal caps are the best thing I have used since this city has gone to **** with all the imports thinking they own the place and starting **** with random people.
All I can say is, in the last 4-5 years fights have become from punch ups to street fights with guns, knives and bricks. Im glad I have moved to the North hills where everything is still quiet and don’t get woken up by out of control beach parties that turn into street fights.


----------



## Wrightpython (Mar 19, 2012)

PythonLegs said:


> No, I pretend it's me saving you, hot lips. Come on big guy, lay down the angry pills and gimme a big ol' hug.



Caese fire and truce since we'll never meet anyway


----------



## Darlyn (Mar 19, 2012)

In breaking news: It's been discovered that bouncers are like any other
group of people on this earth, they are all different, some are great at what they do, some are mediocore,
some are crap.



"tai corn dough" too bluddy funny!


----------



## JackTar (Mar 19, 2012)

I'm in the wrong thread, I thought this was some kind of awesome party invitation. What a let down.


----------



## PMyers (Mar 19, 2012)

JackTar said:


> I'm in the wrong thread, I thought this was some kind of awesome party invitation. What a let down.



At face value I could understand how you would have thought that. But considering this thread is populated by mature minded adults that have long passed the need to resort to copious amounts of alcohol and drugs to heh... HAHAHAHAHA. Sorry. I tried... I just couldn't finish that sentence without laughing... :lol:


----------



## nathancl (Mar 19, 2012)

pythonlegs said:


> well..i'm a security guard at a well known brisbane pub, so..obviously. I've seen pretty much every weapon and low, dog act you can imagine. Although, the place is a lot better than when i started- mostly because everyone knows that if i find anyone dealing in the premises, the cctv goes offline and an unfortunate accident happens. But behaviour in general seems to have gone downhill in the last few years, especially among 'ladies'.
> 
> Hey..signature removed?? Damn you big brother!!!




People like you are no better than those dealing and I hope you get caught for your off cctv activities, My pet hate is vigilante security guards yet I dont lay them out on every oppurtunity I get.


----------



## miss_mosher (Mar 20, 2012)

nathancl said:


> people like you are no better than those dealing and hope you get caught for your off cctv activitys



Yeh what happens if the camera goes out and I'm the one caught I the middle of this non-CCTV footage? I was hoping that stuff would be on all the time for everyone's protection?
Remember, 'one punch can kill.' and knock teeth out. And get you punched back. Lol
 
Don't licensed premises get in trouble for having CCTV footage unavailable?


----------



## Wrightpython (Mar 20, 2012)

nathancl said:


> people like you are no better than those dealing and hope you get caught for your off cctv activitys



Bit harsh hes only having a bit of fun im sure youve wanted to do the same thing to some one you dislike. 
At least what hes doing only stuffs them up where as drugs destroys everyone it touches including family members


----------



## nathancl (Mar 20, 2012)

Wrightpython said:


> Bit harsh hes only having a bit of fun im sure youve wanted to do the same thing to some one you dislike.
> At least what hes doing only fu$%s them up where as drugs destroys everyone it touches including family members



Not harsh in my eyes just reality, and I dont think doing things like that is just a bit of fun. and perhaps the reason these people are dealing is because drugs has messed them up I doubt their intention is to destroy people and their families. Im not defending them just saying there are two sides and what he does IS wrong and ILLEGAL. Wanting to do something and actually doing it is two very different things.


----------



## Wrightpython (Mar 20, 2012)

justdragons said:


> or wrightpython... she pointed a direct threat at you.. lol



Shes a he and i didnt threaten anybody and since i dont deal in drugs python legs hasnt threatened me either. 
Ive already been suspended and it was the worst week of my life, had to talk to the kids and the wife again so we dont need that again please mods.
I promise to be a good little boy and even give pythonlegs a great big cuddle if i ever meet him.


----------



## K3nny (Mar 20, 2012)

grew up in a third world country where the authorities are about as crooked as the crooks themselves
the general public and government officials have dollar signs on their eyes
murder, elaborate scams, kidnappings and robbery was an almost daily occurence, to the extent that most, if not all, houses have high gates, half of the time lined with barbed wire and/or spikes.
the rich get richer and the poor stay poor, and even when there's something done about it expatriates come from villages to the big city expecting a better life but realise they've got absolutely no applicable skill for work, and end up as beggars, and sometimes worse, thus the cycle continues
must i go on?

then again it's not like it's that much of a difference here, had a friend doing ministry to the homeless and tried roaming the streets for 3 days, first night there was a stabbing near the city, then some accounted on how these unfortunate people get abused by individuals of a certain age group just because they could (and i mean physical, ganging up, kicking and punching). Sad because if they were from a better socio-economic background logic dictates they would be more civilized. Glad i don't hear this too often though


----------



## varanophile (Mar 20, 2012)

Here I was thinking it was just Perth!

Over these past few years working in a medium sized emergency department here in Perth things certainly appear to be getting worse. In the last month I've had one delightful, drunk little 16 year old punch and spit at me (luckily he was so scrawny he couldn't do much damage). I had another of the more pleasant punters threaten to come back and shot me with a shotgun after I refused to fill his shopping list of diazepam, lorazepam, temazepam, and a few other controlled substances. One of our most liked nurses got punched out cold by a patient the other week. We even had a lovely guy drive a hole through the wall when he didn't get what he wanted. 

The sad thing is we only see a small window of it, the police and ambos’ undoubtedly experience much worse. With most cases I think drugs are heavily involved, and more often than not methamphetamine. The thing I can’t understand is why it is considered a mitigating factor if you tell the judge you were high on amphetamines at the time you assaulted a public servant.


----------



## Sinners121 (Mar 20, 2012)

i have to say in my experience security guards are usually doing the right thing and would rather not resort to violence lets keep in mind what they have to put up with all night and also the fact they are looking after the people inside the club or pub from the violent/ drunk people. people get so aggressive against security guards and cops but at the end of the day if you dont do anything wrong you dont have to worry!!!


----------



## HerperBaz (Mar 20, 2012)

Sinners121 said:


> i have to say in my experience security guards are usually doing the right thing and would rather not resort to violence lets keep in mind what they have to put up with all night and also the fact they are looking after the people inside the club or pub from the violent/ drunk people. people get so aggressive against security guards and cops but at the end of the day if you dont do anything wrong you dont have to worry!!!



I wont say all but I think alot of bouncers possess the same mentality to put themselves in a situation where they know there will most likely be conflict between themselves and drunken patrons. I guess your right most do the right thing, but I know in Brisbane and gold coast they are very well known to use excessive force. A lot of news articles on bouncers that have been taken to court over such matters. 

Varanophile as a nurse I can certainly feel your pain, you see the worst of the worst coming through emergency, you wonder if their parents know what they are up to or if unfortunately they are supplying/funding such habits.

Just my two cents, if it means anything. lol


----------



## zobo (Mar 21, 2012)

in reply to a post a few pages back, yes one punch can kill...I have been involved in cases where this has happened and also where a kid just fell over off a 30cm high garden edge , hit his head and died.
I have also seen people stabbed 8+ times survive and guys stabbed once die. There are so many variables etc.
The fact is you are allowed to defend yourself but you cant 'up the ante' and bring a knife to a fist fight so to speak.

The simple fact is that if you choose a type of lifestyle you will eventually come unstuck by law or other means.

You lie with dogs and you get fleas!


----------



## disintegratus (Mar 24, 2012)

nathancl said:


> Not harsh in my eyes just reality, and I dont think doing things like that is just a bit of fun. and perhaps the reason these people are dealing is because drugs has messed them up I doubt their intention is to destroy people and their families. Im not defending them just saying there are two sides and what he does IS wrong and ILLEGAL. Wanting to do something and actually doing it is two very different things.



Flame on. I'm all for vigilante security guards/bouncers etc. I completely understand the lack of power that the police and society have over lowlife scum, to be honest, they should all have their faces kicked in, because violence is the only thing most of these scum****s understand. 

You're right, maybe they are dealing drugs because drugs have messed up their lives. How does that give them the right to ruin other people's? Their intentions are to make money regardless of the consequences, more often than not by causing the people they deal to to become addicted to the substances they are dealing. 

And I too have been on the receiving end of what I thought at the time to be overzealous bouncers... If I peer through the haze of my memory, it appears that I was actually being a massive drunken idiot, and while I would have deserved it, I'm glad they didn't punch me in the face while they were ejecting me from the premises. Admittedly, it does look a LOT worse if you punch a drunk girl in the face than if you punch a drunk guy, no matter how hard she's fighting, but I sure as hell woke up with bruises. At least I learned something. 7 and a half jugs is too much beer for me.


----------



## damian83 (Mar 27, 2012)

Wasnt there recently a 60 yo ex army vet in the n.t. Got charged for assaulting 2 teens and an early 20 od yo group that jumped him outside a pub? 
definitely needs more follow through with punishment. Not overnight in jail getting fed maccas breaky lunch n dinner. Sometimes I think thats why they do it.


----------



## SteveNT (Mar 27, 2012)

Old buggers up here can land a punch! That's how they got to be old!


----------



## Darlyn (Mar 27, 2012)

damian83 said:


> Wasnt there recently a 60 yo ex army vet in the n.t. Got charged for assaulting 2 teens and an early 20 od yo group that jumped him outside a pub?
> definitely needs more follow through with punishment. Not overnight in jail getting fed maccas breaky lunch n dinner. Sometimes I think thats why they do it.




Yes, there was a guy in his sixties jumped by some thugs, he beat the crap outta them. I think they
declined laying charges : )


----------



## reptalica (Mar 28, 2012)

Yesterday at Sunshine Railway Station in Melbourne's western suburbs a good samaritan was attending to a disturbance to offer assistance and ended up getting shiv'd (stabbed). Also on the same line there were 2 youths on a city bound train chroming in full view of the public.

Problem is.......chroming is not illegal. Just seriously messes with your health.

Sheesh.


----------



## SYNeR (Mar 28, 2012)

I find it somewhat ironic that in the thread title, 'drugs' and 'alcohol abuse' are listed separately.


----------



## Rainbow-Serpent (Mar 28, 2012)

Well personally I've had experiences with drugs etc. A couple of my (former) friends started taking them in Grade 8 and of course they just went down-hill from there. Apparently one of them had to get their stomach pumped last week from drinking too much alcohol, and a couple of the others have been put in hospital from too many drugs. I'm extremely glad I said "No"....


----------



## SYNeR (Mar 28, 2012)

I've had plenty of experiences with drugs and alcohol, and personally, I think alcohol (and tobacco for that matter) is a lot worse than some drugs (eg psychedelics).
Hell, I've seen alcohol destroy a lot more people than your average recreational drug user.. and that's even including people who touch RCs.

It amazes me we still practically live in an age of propaganda (think reefer madness) and prohibition despite plenty of psychiatrists, neuroscientists (see the MAPS project, Sam Harris, etc) and so forth demystifying a lot of the garbage 'information' out there and attempting to conduct serious research only to be shut down.
Not to mention the plethora of writers, artists, businessmen (think Steve Jobs and Bill Gates for starters). As cliche as it sounds, it's all about moderation. If we prohibit things because some people have had bad experiences, we should already most definitely be banning alcohol, tobacco, anti-depressants and a lot of other psychoactive medications. (And yes, there are plenty who have had bad experiences taking medications under the supervision of a doctor). Let's also ban peanuts too, seeing as though some people have an allergy (often unknown about).

But, that's a whole other topic, and probably a no-go zone on this forum.

Back on topic, my main concern these days, especially in regards to the night life, are tweaked out and drunk 'lads'.
I think one of the most eye opening insights is that most violence is perpetrated by.. men.


----------

